# What I've been doing lately!



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

We're uncluttering the upstairs and DH keeps bringing down boxes upon boxes old blue jeans that I've saved through the years.

I've been cutting them apart, removing hems, metals and worn spots. It's getting old really fast but I have a 20-gallon plastic storage unit almost filled and am starting on another!

I am also removing the back pockets on some of them because the fading makes for some interesting variations in the colors. I actually broke a seam ripper doing that.

I have no idea yet what I'm going to do with all of this. I've thought of a bedspread made of various random squares and rectangles with some striped denim thrown in for interest. I dunno yet!


----------



## bopeep (Apr 2, 2007)

Sounds like you have been busy....the bedspread sounds like a good idea....and I am sure you will come up with more.....I just saw this ......it looks like fun too....http://www.cutoutandkeep.net/projects/zipper-bracelet
bopeep


----------



## Maura (Jun 6, 2004)

You're busy. Save the pockets, they look cool on a denim quilt.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Maura said:


> You're busy. Save the pockets, they look cool on a denim quilt.


I remove some of them but the various shades of fading under them.

So far, I have 3 more boxes to empty and I can't decide to continue or to just throw the rest away.


----------



## Tinker (Apr 5, 2004)

Continue, for sure!!!!! Don't throw those babies away, or you will regret it later.


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Oh my Lord! While going through another box of my stashes, I found more jeans!

I now have almost two 20-gal containers of denim. 

I don't know whether to laugh or cry!


----------



## Katskitten (Aug 5, 2010)

Don't feel like the Lone Ranger..LOL You should see my stash of old jeans...  

Elaine


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Katskitten said:


> Don't feel like the Lone Ranger..LOL You should see my stash of old jeans...
> 
> Elaine


Hon, I found out that it takes a lot of time to cut out all those seams!

Do it a little at a time!


----------



## mabeane (Jun 5, 2010)

Be care with your wrist and shoulder cutting heavy fabric. Do only a few at a time. Otherwise the pain that you'll have won't be fun..(guess how I know.)


----------



## Kazahleenah (Nov 3, 2004)

Maura said:


> You're busy. Save the pockets, they look cool on a denim quilt.


This! I love denim quilts with back pockets on them!!


----------

